# Need HELP



## bigal232baja (Jan 31, 2019)

trying to install digitrax decoder in a kato NW-2. Can't get the decoder to go under the tabs.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Can you post a few close-up pics and also the model of the decoder?


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Frame and tabs*

Sometimes the board is a little thick and sometimes the board is a little wide where it slides into the tabs to hold the decoder. I feel it's a little wide you will have to file just a bit off of the side of the Dcc board. And if the board is a little thick you may have to remove a little of the solder from the tabs that slide into the slotted area,to hold the Dcc board.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is a install using a TCS decoder should be the same as Digitrax. 

http://tcsdcc.com/installation/n-scale/kato-emd-nw2/k3d3


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is a blog talking about and showing (Step 4) how tight it is to install the Decoder into the frame.
https://chfrrailroad.wordpress.com/2011/03/15/decoder-install-kato-nw2/

This may help.


----------



## bigal232baja (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. I don't know how to get pictures to this forum. Contacted digitrax they said to send back. I did sand the width down but it's the thickness that's creating the problem. I'm close to breaking the board so I notified digitrax. If you say it's a drop in you shouldn't have to rework it to fit.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

That's odd usually the DCC boards are thinner than the stock light board and you have to add a little solder to take up the difference. Did you measure the boards to see how much thicker the Digitrax board is? If its not a lot you might try to remove a little of the frame material were the board slides into the frame, a small thin file or maybe W/D sand paper folded over a couple times. Good luck!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

big al

To attach pics to your post, click on the PAPER CLIP
next to the white happy face above.

You will get a new screen with several BROWZE.
Click on one. It will take you to YOUR computer's
photo folder. Select the pic you want to post using
OPEN. Repeat for additional pics. When done
click on UPLOAD. The code for your pics will be
seen on your post screen. When done with your
text, again click on the PAPER CLIP and your
pics will be displayed.

Don


----------



## bigal232baja (Jan 31, 2019)

yep going to file a little of the frame. just looking through a magnifying glass I can see it's thicker. Thanks


----------



## bigal232baja (Jan 31, 2019)

DonR said:


> big al
> 
> To attach pics to your post, click on the PAPER CLIP
> next to the white happy face above.
> ...


----------



## bigal232baja (Jan 31, 2019)

bigal232baja said:


> View attachment 488776


mmmmmmmmmm


----------

